# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## Eddy




----------



## Eddy




----------



## domino

these newer war games do look great

but im still playing medal of honour airborne on PS3 online

why you ask? for me these cod games are too fast paced, there's no strategy, everyone just runs around full pelt shooting anything in sight. There's no skill needed, the weapons are dead on accurate from miles away, just need to be some pimply american teenager in his parent's basement pep'd up on redbulls


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Hopefully COD Black Ops will be as good as if not better than MW2. Cant wait to see what Treyarch come out with


----------



## Leemack

Have to say that IMO the graphics and sounds seem a little dated. The grenade he threw seemed to pop like a firework and the fraphics look more cartoony than they do real.

Treyarch messed up big time with COD WAW and i fear that Black ops is a backward step in terms of a gaming experience, going by the evidence i have seen.


----------



## Chris CPT

Cannot WAIT to get me PS3


----------



## Eddy

Well I must say, its veeeeery early days but I am worried already. Ok so we all know that COD games are not about realism at all, but for a game set in the 70's or whatever, RC cars as a killstreak!?!?

Anyway, my real gripe is I think this game, like MW2 will be a game to appeal to the masses rather than the hardcore which means locks of stupid kill streaks, perks like the HBS or similar, noob toobs, dual shotguns, no re-coil on weapons, pistols that can kill in 2 shots where as an AK47 takes 4or5, a knife to the left foot is a one hit kill, blah blah blah.

I'm sure it will be fun, but I feel we are all in for more "im going to sit in the corner of nowhere in a plant pot with my dual 1887's and wait for 7 minutes for someone to walk by and get a kill" type players.

I will still end up buying it and no doubt spend endless hours playing it.

Who knows, maybe I am wrong. I really hope I am


----------



## LiveWire88

Give it 2 months after release and I bet most hardcore COD players will be back on MW2. Im not keen on Treyarch making COD games as they never seem to match Infinity Ward in game quality.


----------



## John74

Prestige Edition Video


----------



## Black-Cat

I'm hoping someone has it on offer when it comes out like they did with MW2...


----------



## Eddy

I'm sure the supermarkets will have a price war and it will end up being £25-30ish.

Man, I can picture it now, you get yourself up to a 24 killstreak, one away from whatever the new biggest killstreak reward is, you keep yourself sort of out of the way in anticipation of getting that last kill, and round the corner pops a little RC truck and boom!

THAT will be frustrating


----------



## Deano

whilst i'm not holding my breath (as treyarch screw EVERYTHING up) it does look fun! think it'll be best played with mates in a party than the die hard type that think it's real.


----------



## Eddy

Deano said:


> whilst i'm not holding my breath (as treyarch screw EVERYTHING up) it does look fun! *think it'll be best played with mates in a party than the die hard type* that think it's real.


Definitely agree with that.


----------



## Matt.

Looks like Zombies is confirmed. But if you want them you have to have the Hardend or Prestige edition. 

No dounbt the maps will be avalible seperate soon after though.


----------



## Eddy

I've heard the prestige edition is over £100! its all very silly if thats true.


----------



## silverback

to be controversial i will go on record to say i was gutted by WAW when it first came out,after playing the no recoil guns,arcade game that is cod 4 (and it is still way better than mw2 imho) it aged like a fine wine imho.i really liked it once i had commited to it and stopped playing cod4.i believe (i could be wrong here) that treyarch use servers that link upto european servers before american so the games always seemed to be a bit fairer (american hosts are a ****ing pain in the ****) and when i come home from work in the mornings for a few games it is choc full of yanks and there advantage.the killstreak on mw2 are terrible compared to WAW,there to over the top and easy to get (a sentry gun in the right place can get you some serious kills) so hopefully treyarch will stick to some decent killstreaks (who doesnt love to hear there dogs tearing people up lol) and try not to copy MW2.


----------



## Chris_R

If you ask me it looks like yet another addon pack or community mod pack that is being sold at full price.
When things like Battlefield 1942 got modded into Desert Combat years back on the PC it was far more an upgrade that these professional devs are recycling for what - 3 or 4 years on the trot?


----------



## John74

Eddy said:


> I've heard the prestige edition is over £100! its all very silly if thats true.


That might have something to do with the RC drone toy thing you get with it.


----------



## Matt.

Prestige is around £130 mark, but includes the RC video thingy.

Hardened is £64.99 for play.com :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

John74 said:


> That might have something to do with the RC drone toy thing you get with it.


Doesn't matter, who in their right mind spends £130 on a game just because it comes with a £3 plastic truck?

Its crazy IMO.


----------



## Reaper90

Eddy said:


> Doesn't matter, who in their right mind spends £130 on a game just because it comes with a £3 plastic truck?
> 
> Its crazy IMO.


i guess that will be me :lol:

it has some cool features like the camera on the rc truck which is then linked to the lcd screen on the remote control as well as a microphone


----------



## Eddy

Fair enough, I'm sure it is cool its just I don't see the appeal, each to their own though, most people think I'm crazy for spending hundreds on car cleaning accessories when they can get their car looking "like new" for £3 at the supermarket 

I just the game is decent, if it is then I'm happy.

Anyone know if there will be a demo?


----------



## Leemack

Theres something about the grapihics that i'm unsure of - They look a little "cartoony" if you get where i'm coming from.


----------



## Awol

I dont think they have tried to improve the graphics much but if it means it plays better it still looks good enough for me!

and to be honest if you ever watch future weapons or similiar on sky they are developing stuff like the RC car, saw a radio controlled truck with AA-12 Shotgun on a swivel on top.

and the drones they use have xbox/ps3 controllers as the guys are much more comfortable with them than old school radio controls.


----------



## Eddy

Showshine said:


> Theres something about the grapihics that i'm unsure of - They look a little "cartoony" if you get where i'm coming from.


Yeah I can see what you mean, although graphics have never been a strong point in COD games.


----------



## robj20

Im not bothering with this, im not paying over the odds for what will be boring like MW2.
Medal of honor for me.


----------



## Jai

I've already pre-ordered my copy! I'm really looking forward to it, pretty impressed with the trailers...


----------



## Eddy

Where did you pre-order from and how much is it?


----------



## mickbhall

Im still undecided sick of mw2 that's with 9 days play time from release.


----------



## Matt.

Play.com Im unsure if to order online or get from shop.

If i order online, i would like to make sure it definatly gets delivered the release date.


----------



## mickbhall

mattastra said:


> Play.com Im unsure if to order online or get from shop.
> 
> If i order online, i would like to make sure it definatly gets delivered the release date.


Shopto are good for delivery before or on time, I know when mw2 was released it was better going to adsda at 12.


----------



## Matt.

Yep, i went to game at 12.


----------



## Jai

Eddy said:


> Where did you pre-order from and how much is it?


I pre-ordered mine at GAME, didn't need to pay deposit because I have a reward card and I collect on the day of release. Release date is 9th November and apparently the store will be opening at midnight so I can get it then. They don't have a price for the game yet though.


----------



## hallett

i personally cant wait for this to come out, hopefully all the campers and everything will move on to this and leave me and all other people who like to 'play' the game on MW2


----------



## Chris CPT

Dammit, I've _only just_ got a PS3 and C.O.D Modern Warfare :lol:


----------



## Eddy

hallett said:


> i personally cant wait for this to come out, hopefully all the campers and everything will move on to this and leave me and all other people who like to 'play' the game on MW2


Would be nice but it won't happen, where there is a first person shooter, there is campers, its such a shame but will never change.


----------



## Eddy

oooooooooo so maybe this game is starting to sound cool 






Love the weapon customisation
The money to buy upgrades and not dictated by levels.
Wager mathces:argie:

It could all combine to make the game worse but it does look fun I must say.


----------



## Jai

I'm getting excited! Can't wait to collect this on release date!


----------



## Elliott19864

Looks and sounds awesome! 

Combat training actually sounds excellent, multiplayer gaming without the idiots! But depends how repetitive it is.


----------



## John74

At first i did not like the sound of these wager matches but the more i see about this match type the more im liking the sound of it :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

I am also now slightly excited :thumb:


----------



## Drakey

I have it on pre order! counting the days!


----------



## Matt.

Drakey said:


> I have it on pre order! counting the days!


Where from?


----------



## Drakey

Game, i actually totally forgot about it till i was in there buying MW2 and they asked me if i wanted to reserve myself a copy


----------



## John74

More video :thumb:


----------



## Deano

is it just me or do those maps look like breathed on clones of the MW2 maps? i can certainly see sub base, rust and fuel in there.


----------



## Andy_A.

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Defined Reflections

Me to! bloody COD addict


----------



## Eddy

I'm looking forward to it but trying not to get my hopes too high. Any news on how many prestige levels there are and stuff like that? I've not actually read much about this game only watched the vids.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Im actually getting excited about this. I will be doing overtime where I work so I can get me and the boys the first copies. 

But its already been said and Im not keeping my hopes too high even though it does look fun.


----------



## Eddy

Right I've now watched a fair few multiplayer vids and not sure I really do like the look of it, I might just hold back, enjoy all the idiots from MW2 leaving by getting this and just carry on enjoying MW2. If enough people on here give it the thumbs up then I might have to look into it again but there is just something thats bothering me and I'm not exactly sure what.


----------



## Leemack

Taken from an official site

"As proof of yet more customization, you can customize your own emblem that can be placed on your gun and your clan tag can be carved into it to make it your "own". It's also confirmed that host migration will return to the game. *You can rank up to level 50 and you will start off with 5 custom classes while you can unlock an additional 5 from prestige 1-5*."


----------



## silverback

you know what feature i really miss in MW2 that was in WAW ?? being able to join a party without them having to back out.you know what its like,everyones online,one is late,yiu get in a lobby full of noobs and you have to back out for the other person becuse there on the opposite side.cracking feature from WAW.


----------



## John74

Thought i would bump this thread back up instead of making a new one, 1 hour interview and some good multiplayer action well worth watching.

http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/now-playing/?now_playing_call_of_duty_black_ops20101101


----------



## buckas

might trade MW2 in, barely use that anymore


----------



## buckas

crossbow looks awesome!


----------



## big ben

always brought the call of duty straight away, 12 in the morning im cueing up, day booked of etc

but this time im not feeling it, just got a bit bored of it all tbh, havent played MW2 all year, got bored of it really quickly where as COD4 i couldnt get enough of it, is it just me?


----------



## buckas

"gun game" looks great!


----------



## John74

Looking forward to this again, got the whole week booked off so hope my copy turns up monday.


----------



## Eddy

Ben I am the same, I'm really not buzzed anymore at all, I was to start with but I will probably not bother straight away, will wait to see what people on here are saying over the weeks when its still new and go from there.

Plus, I really 100% feel that MW2 will overnight become funking amazing because a high percentage of the young american kids that camp and sing in lobby's and cheat, will all move onto the current COD leaving hopefully MW2 full of people who just want to play the game for fun.


----------



## Eddy

Hmm, Ok now that stopping power is removed, does this mean no quick scoping?! If so then I really _really _am not bothering, I'm spending a lot of time trying to learn this skill and if I'm just going to be getting hit markers everywhere except head and chest shots then its pointless.

And they have removed the gore as it takes up too much RAM


----------



## Deano

this is starting to look really good. love the contracts idea.


----------



## John74

http://www.justin.tv/sulayer#/w/525470528/6

Live feed from someone lucky enough to have it already


----------



## who45

expect the likes of play dot com and the hut orders to arrive in the post tomorrow  if your lucky


----------



## Eddy

Ummm, I think this guy is somewhat excited:


----------



## John74

Well my order from play is showing as posted today so with alittle luck it might be here monday but i wont get as excited as that when i open it.


----------



## Jai

Eddy said:


> Ummm, I think this guy is somewhat excited:
> 
> YouTube - Call of Duty: Black Ops Unboxing


W....t.....f...? Maybe a little over the top???


----------



## Eddy

Ok, so remote controlled cars, tactical insertion still in the game, no stopping power, gore removed.....can someone give me a reason to buy this game, i really need convincing...


----------



## Jai

Eddy said:


> Ok, so remote controlled cars, tactical insertion still in the game, no stopping power, gore removed.....can someone give me a reason to buy this game, i really need convincing...


You earn currency via different game modes by placing wagers. You then use the currency to unlock the upgrades you want, not the order the game makes you.


----------



## Mark M

John74 said:


> Well my order from play is showing as posted today so with alittle luck it might be here monday but i wont get as excited as that when i open it.


Yes, mine says dispatched by Amazon...


----------



## Beeste

Picking mine up in the next hour.


----------



## silverback

just dont take them online


----------



## Eddy

Jai said:


> You earn currency via different game modes by placing wagers. You then use the currency to unlock the upgrades you want, not the order the game makes you.


Not sure if thats even a good thing to be honest.

But gameplay wise what is new? I can't find much at all, as far as I can see, they have removed good stuff, kept the stuff everyone wants rid of and then made the kill streak rewards even more laughable than MW2.

I'm expecting reviews from all you guys who are buying it, maybe change my mind :thumb:


----------



## who45

hes worryingly excited - i bet your ass he is single and makes rumpy pumpy with his exhaust pipe....................reminescent of the guy on the ch5 program some years ago lol.

personally id have used star wars music and no porn star experience noises


----------



## John74

silverback said:


> just dont take them online


Err why not as the srvers for the game went online on friday or saturday ?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Dont forget if you get a killstreak reward like choppers ect it dont go towards your killstreak in blackops,so if you get 7 kills without dying then get some airsupport the kills from the air support dont count in your killstreak, only kills on the ground will count,so the napalm wont be easy to get,unlike mw2 all you needed was harriers and chopper gunner and a nuke is pretty easy


----------



## silverback

John74 said:


> Err why not as the srvers for the game went online on friday or saturday ?


im sure when mw2 was released they had the stance of banning people who had bought it officially and played it early.i could be wrong like but im sure i read it in the papers.


----------



## rtjc

You should be ok now so close to launch day, but online progress will prob be reset at midnight as per previous games in the series. Pre-ordered mine in game today, first time i've ever bothered, but may join the midnight queue's tomorrow..... just for a laugh


----------



## Eddy

silverback said:


> im sure when mw2 was released they had the stance of banning people who had bought it officially and played it early.i could be wrong like but im sure i read it in the papers.


As far as I remember they just re-set the stats at midnight on launch day so that everyone who had been playing early went straight back to 0


----------



## John74

Never banned anyone yet for getting and playing the game before release date.


----------



## Matt.

On my order from shopto.net it says first class completed, wonder if this means despatched


----------



## [email protected]

mine was posted by Play on friday, on ruddy nights all week from sun-wed


----------



## silverback

what a time for my ******* internet connection to play up  anyone any good with this kind of thing ?? keep getting this message from my router

Your DSL connection is down. Verify that your SpeedTouch is correctly connected to your phone line. If the problem persists, check your documentation.


----------



## theshrew

My friend dropped my copy off on Sat. Ive not been able to get on the multi player yet the server hasnt been up. ( apparently it is now tho ) 

The single player game is good. I like the feel of the guns in this game :thumb: best thing ive used so far is the cross bow thats quality :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Mine aint coming till tomorrow


----------



## Matt.

Which copies are you guys getting?


----------



## Leemack

None today lol


----------



## allan1888

i got the standard edition on 360. Not too sure if i like the online side yet but campaign is pretty decent so far .


----------



## Leemack

Whats the opinions of multiplayer?


----------



## OKona

im getting my copy tonight ! not while into my gaming but this looks brill, on ps3 my user names OKona add me on it, prob be up all nite playin online as off tomoro


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ordered mine from Play and it was shipped Friday but it hasnt come today...


----------



## [email protected]

same here johnny


----------



## Mini 360

Just going to join in...I havent ordered it and it hasnt arrived either 












:lol:


----------



## John74

Whats going on with play.com these days ? used to pre-order games knowing they would turn up at least a day early, think i will order from my local game and collect at midnight next time as im going to be sitting around waiting for the post to get here at midday tommorrow now.


----------



## allan1888

I always order from game and my games always arrive a day early unless it's hardware which comes by courier. Also you get double reward points on pre-orders


----------



## Eddy

My boss has just text me (I work for ASDA) and it's going to be £36.97!!!

WTF, MW2 last year was under £30.


----------



## wedgie

My order from play for a PS3 and black ops was posted today, doubt i'll get it tomorrow


----------



## IanG

Getting mine from Shopto.net and it was dispatched Friday so hopefully here in the morning


----------



## Smudge

Sry guys but I preordered my with Game online and it came today.

Single player is very good, online is a bit arcady but I think it will turn out ok when you get use to the maps and I can play hardcore!!

Not sure on the buying of perks and weapons etc though!!!!!


----------



## John74

Just looked at my friends list and no one is on, wonder how many are in a que for the midnight release of the game ?


----------



## Leemack

I now have it and im rank 16.

Absolutely love multiplayer although i cant get into a lobby and have sat waiting for a game for 20 mins. I presume its somethin to do with servers


----------



## Defined Reflections

Its going to be fun tommorow then when a few more million people are trying and play it


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

I feel dissapointed! I've played story mode and it was so annoying to not be able to skip many of the scenes so in the end I gave up and went online. The guns and perks are crap and the maps seem to be a campers paradise. Theres too much customisation and complication and for me, it really detracts from the actual gameplay. Ill carry on playing and see if it grows on me but so far its looking doubtful. 

Bring back Infinity Ward and get things done properly!!


----------



## adamf

I'm well into the massive Fallout:NV so not really bothered about this yet.

MW2 was far too easy (one of the few games i've maxed with 1000pts). Hopefully the story mode is a little better/longer this time.


----------



## silverback

got the game from tesco this morning after night shift and got the game and 2100 ms point for 42 quid just installing it now.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

i was in the que at tesco by 11pm last night (first in line) by 11.30 there was another 200 people behind me, pretty glad i got in early! also got the 2100 points for when maps come out etc... let the fun commence and my social life disappear


----------



## silverback

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i was in the que at tesco by 11pm last night (first in line) by 11.30 there was another 200 people behind me, pretty glad i got in early! also got the 2100 points for when maps come out etc... let the fun commence and my social life disappear


:lol:i know the security fella in mine and he said the nerds where swarming everywhere lol.he said one fella rolled up at 10 with a chair to sit on :lol: agreed about the maps,its only inevitable.


----------



## robj20

adamf said:


> I'm well into the massive Fallout:NV so not really bothered about this yet.
> 
> MW2 was far too easy (one of the few games i've maxed with 1000pts). Hopefully the story mode is a little better/longer this time.


Story mode is a secondary concern with this game now which is why im not buying it. Sub 5 hours gameplay for £40, no thanks.


----------



## Eddy

robj20 said:


> Story mode is a secondary concern with this game now which is why im not buying it. Sub 5 hours gameplay for £40, no thanks.


Is it less than 5 hours!!! That is shocking.

I have been waching vids all night of online gameplay and now know for sure I'm not getting it, really looks poor to me in so many ways, and the fact they have patched it to remove quickscoping is laughable, hey, lets keep tactical insertion, care packages, add stupid kill streak rewards, promote grenade spamming, keep knifing as a 1 hit kill and all that crap but lets stop any players with any form of skill playing the game by patching it to stop quickscoping!!

Just disgraceful for me, I planning on digging out cod4 form the bottom of my game pile and reminding myself why I love COD in the first place, was a much simpler time


----------



## *MAGIC*

Awesome game, did 8 hours on it this morning with Johnnyopolis and loved every min of it.


----------



## silverback

Eddy said:


> Is it less than 5 hours!!! That is shocking.
> 
> I have been waching vids all night of online gameplay and now know for sure I'm not getting it, really looks poor to me in so many ways, and the fact they have patched it to remove quickscoping is laughable, hey, lets keep tactical insertion, care packages, add stupid kill streak rewards, promote grenade spamming, keep knifing as a 1 hit kill and all that crap but lets stop any players with any form of skill playing the game by patching it to stop quickscoping!!
> 
> Just disgraceful for me, I planning on digging out cod4 form the bottom of my game pile and reminding myself why I love COD in the first place, was a much simpler time


was MW2 any longer ? or even cod 4 ?? i ****ing hate quick scopers anyway,but thats because i am no where near skillful enough to do it lol.that knifing gets on my ****,is commando still in this ??had about 2 hours on it and i think i like it.very "WAW" though so i think this could be a grower more than an instant obsession.


----------



## theshrew

Im liking it so far only had a few hours play think it will be even better when you get into the guns a bit more.


----------



## Eddy

silverback said:


> was MW2 any longer ? or even cod 4 ?? i ****ing hate quick scopers anyway,but thats because i am no where near skillful enough to do it lol.that knifing gets on my ****,is commando still in this ??had about 2 hours on it and i think i like it.very "WAW" though so i think this could be a grower more than an instant obsession.


Thats the thing, people only hate on QS's because they can't QS themselves, where as the thousands and thousands of people who hate on noobtubers, tactical insertion cheats hate them because they ruin the game, yet the two things remain in the game and QS is removed??

It's ridiculous, those that put in the effort and time to learn to QS should be able to use it to their advantage, but no, it seems that being good is not allowed.


----------



## WRX_Paul

I will get it when it comes down in price as i only buy it for the campaign as I dont enjoy the online multiplayer


----------



## Eddy

Really? Online is what COD is all about, you should try it


----------



## adamf

Can't say I'm a big fan of online (unless with mates in a private party) either.

Xbox Live has too many "no lifes" who just kill me many times over!!


----------



## WRX_Paul

Eddy said:


> Really? Online is what COD is all about, you should try it


I played Modern Warfare 1 online for a few days but just didn't like it, I will stick to Halo Reach Online which (imho) is far better and a lot more fast paced.


----------



## Eddy

Fair do's mate, different strokes for different folks and all that jazz


----------



## WRX_Paul

Looking forward to doing the campaign though, I have completed all the others on veteran and i even have the Ltd Edition Modern Warfare 2 Super Elite Xbox 360


----------



## robj20

Im the same online in these games is boring i still prefer Unreal Tournament for online shooting.


----------



## [email protected]

had a quick play on campaign, looks ok.
Not been online with it yet, looking forward to zombie mode with friends, should be a laugh


----------



## big ben

if i was to put on a online shooter it would still be gears of war 1 :lol:

veteran on COD is always crap, its like a puzzle you can only do 1 specific way, boring zzZZZZZ

loved COD4, but grown out of it since, you have to play it 24/7 to be able to compete with people as they are all on it constantly

will loose my life to the new PES and football manager this time i think


----------



## silverback

robj20 said:


> Im the same online in these games is boring i still prefer Unreal Tournament for online shooting.


some games can be boring, but (obviously its your opinion) to say UT top trumps COD is too far imho.



Eddy said:


> Thats the thing, people only hate on QS's because they can't QS themselves, where as the thousands and thousands of people who hate on noobtubers, tactical insertion cheats hate them because they ruin the game, yet the two things remain in the game and QS is removed??
> 
> It's ridiculous, those that put in the effort and time to learn to QS should be able to use it to their advantage, but no, it seems that being good is not allowed.


i dont think quick scopers get enough credit,they certainly arent as big a pain as some **** in a corner with duel rangers tacked on the only door into that room.it also takes a fair bit of skill to QS well.i joined a game right at the very end a few days ago and got quick scoped for the kill cam (almost spawned onto th e******* bullet lol) and it was a cracking shot,you have to repsect that.


----------



## Matt.

Im liking it, off to play Zombies now


----------



## Eddy

silverback said:


> i dont think quick scopers get enough credit,they certainly arent as big a pain as some **** in a corner with duel rangers tacked on the only door into that room.it also takes a fair bit of skill to QS well.i joined a game right at the very end a few days ago and got quick scoped for the kill cam (almost spawned onto th e******* bullet lol) and it was a cracking shot,you have to repsect that.


Exxxxactly, it takes the absolute proverbial!!! And you wanna hear the what the the Treyarch community manager said in his own words?

"Quick scoping is a cheap way to play. We're specifically going to gimp quick scoping, sorry. play straight up!"

"Nope. Quickscoping is way more annoying to a way larger group of people than the quickscoping community who loves to do it. #cheap"

Now bear in mind, I am on two COD message boards, have racked up around 30 days of gameplay (~700 hours)from MW & MW2, plus been very active in the MW2 thread on this site with around 100 pages of comments and I have never, not once in my whole CoD experience had someone complain that quickscoping is cheap, not once, not ever. Now compare that to the pages and pages on this here website moaning about boosters and dual 1887's before they were patched.

I mean I don't know everything about CoD but if it was such a lame tactic I'm sure I would of heard complaints bearing in mind the amount of time I have spent on or around CoD. I have been sent messages congratulating me for some crazy kills QS'ing, sure some people accuse you of using modded controllers and all sorts but no one considers it cheap.

a. I would love to hear this guys thoughts on noobtoob spamming, one man army, tacitcal insertion boosting, camping, dual 1887's etc and how these are more skillful and legitimate tactics if quickscoping is considered a cheap way to play.

b. I would funking love to play this JD_2020 guy one on one quickscope only on rust, I would LOVE it.

c. I see how people are commentating on youtube vids regarding this topic and saying things like "I think its great as in real life you don't use a sniper for close quarter combat", yes, I agree, but you also don't drive remote control car bombs, use shotguns for long range, kill people by stabbing their big toe or a throwing knife to the hand or have little packages fall out of the sky giving you super weapons.

Geez, when has CoD ever been about realism, seriously.

Using a sniper at CQ is practically gimping yourself, you are at an instant disadvantage, you only do it to give yourself a challenge, and maybe to brag a little or show off etc, but its hard, like seriously hard to use one effectively at close range and to hit 3-4 guys in quick succession constantly, so to remove it is bad enough but to call it cheap. :devil:

Yes, I am slightly peeved if you couldn't tell already.


----------



## John74

So far only played a few games online and im liking the wager mathes gun game where you have to get a kill with all 20 weapons. Proving a real challenge for me as i suck with the 2 sniper rifles you have to use near the end. One in the chamber is fun too and will be a good laugh if you could get a game filled with just your mates.

Barebones team deatmatch is another one i have enjoyed, no kill streaks rewards, no perks and no weapon attachments or equipement like claymores. Just you , your gun and what ever grenades you choose. Just took a team apart near enough on my own getting 14 kills or so before one of them stabbed me in the back. My team won by a silly big amount in the end.

Off to play the story mode now while the kids are online.


----------



## [email protected]

Im struggling i think ive got the ebay bullets option, i shoot 20million rounds at someone and they live, they fire a pea shooter at me and I die


----------



## Gleammachine

Eddy said:


> Thats the thing, people only hate on QS's because they can't QS themselves, where as the thousands and thousands of people who hate on noobtubers, tactical insertion cheats hate them because they ruin the game, yet the two things remain in the game and QS is removed??


True about QS, I can't do it and yes it p's me of getting killed by one.

But personally I'd like to see sniper rifles banned from the games, you wouldn't run around with a sniper rifle anyhow and anyone can hide up away from the action and use thermal to snipe, no skill to it IMO.

Love running in circles around a QS and watching him try to get shots of in a panic, then semtex him.:lol:


----------



## Brazo

The maps simply aren't big enough to use a sniper rifle, a scoped smg will see you right on most maps.


----------



## Matt.

The new Zombie map is huge. 

As for the campaign, when your in the chair getting electrocuted, if your press l1 then r1 it takes you to a mini game. Or it might be l2 then r2. 

I also like gun game, but i'm thinking theres too much customisation.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Ive gave up on Black Ops last night and went back to MW2. I wonder how much a used copy of Black Ops is worth?


----------



## silverback

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Ive gave up on Black Ops last night and went back to MW2. I wonder how much a used copy of Black Ops is worth?


bit knee jerk isnt it ? give it time man lol.

tell you what though you might aswell **** this off if an american gets the host (which the usually do) as they just sponge bullets for fun.


----------



## Brazo

Has anyone finished the campaign? Does it have the embassy level?


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

silverback said:


> bit knee jerk isnt it ? give it time man lol.


lol I tried but I conceed defeat. I wasnt expecting it to be as good as MW2 but I did hope it would rise above my expectations and it just doesnt . 
Its like TreyArch have spent all their time working on allowing everything to be customised and forgot that its actual good gameplay people really want.

Things I hate about Black Ops
1) It takes too bloody long to get into multiplayer mode compared to MW2.
2) Graphics are a step back from what I thought they would be. So are the sound effects. (Try shooting a M4A1 on mw2 with the volume up and its almost boner inducing )
3) TreyArch seem to have introduced a certain 'flicker' to the screen that Ive noticed while waiting for multiplayer or even campaign mode. Very annoying!
4) Perks are rubbish and they dont make sense. No point taking away some perks like commando pro to make it more realistic when a knife slash across someones pinky will kill 'em.

Also, I cant play zombie mode because it scares me :lol:

Rant over


----------



## silverback

SubtleAggressiv said:


> lol I tried but I conceed defeat. I wasnt expecting it to be as good as MW2 but I did hope it would rise above my expectations and it just doesnt .
> Its like TreyArch have spent all their time working on allowing everything to be customised and forgot that its actual good gameplay people really want.


to be fair atleast you have backed up your statement with some info,usually you just get "its ****" or "its worse than" without any follow up.graphically i dont think its anything special,certain effects look good but thats it,i like the customisation (although there is possibly "too much")



SubtleAggressiv said:


> 1) It takes too bloody long to get into multiplayer mode compared to MW2.


not sure what you mean by that.care to elaborate ??



SubtleAggressiv said:


> 2) Graphics are a step back from what I thought they would be. So are the sound effects. (Try shooting a M4A1 on mw2 with the volume up and its almost boner inducing )


i wouldnt say a step back but i think we have reached the pinnacle of what the consoles can put out imho.



SubtleAggressiv said:


> 3) TreyArch seem to have introduced a certain 'flicker' to the screen that Ive noticed while waiting for multiplayer or even campaign mode. Very annoying!


cant say i have noticed it and im usually quite a fussy ******* visually/audio wise.



SubtleAggressiv said:


> 4) Perks are rubbish and they dont make sense. No point taking away some perks like commando pro to make it more realistic when a knife slash across someones pinky will kill 'em.


commando was a ****ing pain in the ****.seeing someone leap 15ft away from and round a slight bend to stab you whilst you shot round in after round did my head in so im glad to see it gone.but i know what you mean about the stabbing.the mad thing is the only weapon to stop the stabbers was the over powered 1887`s and once they got stumped commando *****es where rampant,



SubtleAggressiv said:


> Also, I cant play zombie mode because it scares me :lol:
> 
> Rant over


you ****ing puff (i dont like it either lol,5.1 home cinema in the dark and zombies are just to much lol.


----------



## rockape

crap imho


----------



## who45

i think its visuals are as good as were going to get on current formats now the programmers have got to grips with capabilities, the same will be said for gt5, but black ops im finding easier than the other cod games. im playing this on the intermediate difficulty, i played all the other cod games on the rookie setting and found them alot harder.

altho it is a good game it hasnt blown my socks yet like mw2 did. do like blowing limbs off tho


----------



## silverback

SubtleAggressiv said:


> lol I tried but I conceed defeat. I wasnt expecting it to be as good as MW2 but I did hope it would rise above my expectations and it just doesnt .
> Its like TreyArch have spent all their time working on allowing everything to be customised and forgot that its actual good gameplay people really want.


to be fair atleast you have backed up your statement with some info,usually you just get "its ****" or "its worse than" without any follow up.



rockape said:


> crap imho


:wave:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Guys or girls try this on your game. If you dont already know it, it should unlock a little mini game which looks fun.






Ive not tried it myself but Ill give it a go when I can be bothered put Black Ops back into the PS3.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

silverback said:


> to be fair atleast you have backed up your statement with some info,usually you just get "its ****" or "its worse than" without any follow up.graphically i dont think its anything special,certain effects look good but thats it,i like the customisation (although there is possibly "too much")
> 
> not sure what you mean by that.care to elaborate ??
> 
> *Lets see. From the moment you put the game in or click on option in the PS3 menu to start the game to actually being able to play online. On MW2 I think its like a couple of minutes or there abouts but on Black Ops Im sitting there waiting for what seems like ages.*
> 
> i wouldnt say a step back but i think we have reached the pinnacle of what the consoles can put out imho.
> 
> *There graphics just dont seem to be as good as MW2. Its a shame that TreyArch couldnt even do this simple task. *
> 
> cant say i have noticed it and im usually quite a fussy ******* visually/audio wise.
> 
> commando was a ****ing pain in the ****.seeing someone leap 15ft away from and round a slight bend to stab you whilst you shot round in after round did my head in so im glad to see it gone.but i know what you mean about the stabbing.the mad thing is the only weapon to stop the stabbers was the over powered 1887`s and once they got stumped commando *****es where rampant,
> 
> you ****ing puff (i dont like it either lol,5.1 home cinema in the dark and zombies are just to much lol.


^ :lol: Im staying away from those racist zombies.


----------



## Jai

I'm really enjoying multiplayer, gun game in wagers is great. Not played campaign mode yet.


----------



## silverback

RIGHT.the spawns are ****ing awful,that nuke town map is smaller than rust and is a complete nightmare imho,i never thought camping could get worse but it seems to be rampant in this.i wouldnt even consider going on hardcore with black ops due to the campers in TDM.WHAT MAKES IT WORSE IS A BLIND BOUGHT 2 COPYS (one for ps3 pone for 360) has anyone noticed almost every obstacle be it barrel,crate,wall,bricks if you crouch behind it it gives you just the right amount of room to still be able to peek over the top basically only being ille by frag or headshot.


----------



## Brazo

I think its good, the maps are a little too similar to mw2, only so many bombed out towns you can see before they all start to look the same, but a nice take on the genre.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im hooked, Nuke town is by far the best map although the spawns can be a bit "close" played 4 games on it earlier and its very easy to get 50+ kills in domination

anyone fancy a game over the weekend:
IPD BronsoN


----------



## adamf

Haven't bought it yet.

Hearing mixed reactions about the vetran campaign. Some saying it's too easy and some saying it's too hard.

I found WAW quite hard but managed it in the end but MW2 was a absolute piece of pee pee.


----------



## durmz

im a bit of a novice to gaming so doing black ops on hardened is enough for me but definatly enjoying the campaign so far, some levels annoying, some sweet. I am hooked on multiplayer but do agree with alot of them problems, they havent thought out spawning much, you get killed then spawn right back near where you where before, ive been shot up by the same dude 3 times in a couple minutes (said was a novice ) 

so far though loving it, for me its all about doing a party with your mates, right laugh, the other night I figured out you could use the jump into prone to dive out of a window which of a second floor was pretty damn funny


----------



## O`Neil

I`m reading all these mixed reviews aswell, dunno what to do as regards buying it.

I really like MW2 but I`m useless at playing it online as I`m not too sure what the hell`s going on so I`m sure I`ll be wasting my time with BO.

I might just wait and see, put abit more time in with MW2 online


----------



## Brazo

The 'thing' with the spawning has haunted every call of duty game. Its simply down to the tiny size of the maps. With 16 or so people running around wherever they spawn you theres a good chance you will end up in front of the enemy. that is it, that is all.

Its never a problem in the battlefield games as even the smallest maps are 20-30x larger than the biggest cod map!


----------



## silverback

just had a few cracking hours playing hardcore search and destroy with a red dot m14.


----------



## Brazo

The decoy frags are awesome, so many times I set myself up in a corner, claymore behind me or close by and chuck a decoy frag in front of me. It simulates gunfire (red dots) on the enemy map and they always come hunting and i'm there, ready


----------



## vickky453

game gets better when you unlock hardcore mode. Spawning is bloody stupid, I just spawned behind the lad who killed me :S

Anyone playing the single player? Is it just me or is every level the exactly the same??
Run around like an idiot killing about 500 people!


----------



## silverback

Brazo said:


> The decoy frags are awesome, so many times I set myself up in a corner, claymore behind me or close by and chuck a decoy frag in front of me. It simulates gunfire (red dots) on the enemy map and they always come hunting and i'm there, ready


(Whispers to himself camping ******* lol )


----------



## Brazo

^^lol I gt me tent and campfire all sorted


----------



## Eddy




----------



## Jai

I'm going to be on this tonight around 9.30 on 360 if anyone else is on? Gamertag is S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Leemack

I am absolutely loving this game TBH - My favourite so far


----------



## Leemack

Has it all gone quiet on the COD front?

I love Black ops


----------



## Hou

I am still playing it online when the Mrs lets me (ie when she is out) in my awesome beanbag!

Probs won't be allowed on when I buy Kinect tonight and she is hogging it!


----------



## silky

playing it constantly just now as off work, on xbox tag is silky1873 

quite good game apart from some of the ridiculous spawning up and on every level except hardcore it takes a full mag to kill someone


----------



## Doc

Plating MW2 again now after giving up on the PS3 network.
The only problem now is MW2 is hacked to death and no one cares to change it.


----------



## silverback

i knew they could never sort the spawn points out in the likes of nuketown ,but launch and wmd are reasonably sized maps and they have some incredibly bad spawn points i have seen.i have been on the receiving end of spawning onto a claymore and a random spray and then on the flipside of the coin i have killed someone literally ran about 10ft in the opposite direction only for the poor sod to spawn right infront of me.


----------



## asjam86

Anyone playing COD BO on WII?

I've got it and its awesome. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Jai

I love this game on multiplayer, but just completed the solo campaign and have to admit I was very disappointed! I got bored and only finished it so I didnt have to go back to it again!


----------



## EthanCrawford

I just got a new xbox and big ass tv and black ops was the first game i bought completed it in `9 hours nae bad for me like. Going to get mordern warfare 2 and get online


----------



## alan_mcc

well when you do get online Ethan add me - alan GTi :thumb:

black ops is ace online, not very good though :lol:


----------



## Eddy




----------



## Turkleton

That's epic! ^


----------



## Eddy

Isn't it just!? I was in stitches the first time I saw it, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Eddy

Turn's out that guys had made quite a few vids, this one is equally epic!!:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:

This threads been quiet.

What prestige are you then?


----------



## wedgie

Old Skool said:


> What prestige are you then?


I havent prestiged yet as im only level 36,i havent played Black ops for a few months now,been playing MOH and GT5 (also f12010 on the 360)

I think i may give COD another go


----------



## Leemack

I'm a 1 game man and all i play is COD 

A few things in BLOPS are getting on my nerves though.


----------



## HornetSting

Im 49, on my way to Prestige. I hardly play anything else, odd game on F1 and the rest of the time in on COD.


----------



## Leemack

o LOVE N HATE o

Thats my GT


----------

